# Suche Spiele Tracker



## vcdwelt (28. Januar 2016)

Hi,
bin auf der suche nach einem Tracker für PC (und vielleicht Konsolen) Spiele. Also so etwas wie Goodreads oder trakt.tv aber eben für Computerspiele.

Wollte mich jetzt nicht bei jedem Dienst anmelden und testen, da mir aktuell die Zeit dazu etwas fehlt 

Bisher gefunden habe ich:
Dpadd - Social Network and Journal for Gamers
https://www.grouvee.com/
The Backloggery

Nutzt zufällig jemand so einen Dienst und kann mir bei der Entscheidung helfen? Gut wäre es, wenn man die deutschen Titel eingeben/suchen könnte. Welche Sprache (DE oder EN) die Seite selbst hat ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig.

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## sT@lK3r-x (7. April 2016)

Da Ich seit der Abschaltung vom wohl berühmtesten und besten Game Tracker XFire nach einer neuen Alternative suche, habe Ich mir vor kurzen mal raptr angeschaut.
Bisher habe ich aber leider noch nicht rausgefunden wo die Spielstunden aufgelistet werden 
Das Programm wirkt recht überladen und dadurch unübersichtlich, aber ansonsten macht es was es soll und wird anscheinend immer wieder mit Updates versorgt.
Als Tracker mit ein bissel "Social Media" kann man raptr wohl bezeichnen aber ob es es auf dauer taugt kann Ich noch nicht schreiben, da mir die Lust bisher fehlte.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. April 2016)

sT@lK3r-x schrieb:


> Da Ich seit der Abschaltung vom wohl berühmtesten und besten Game Tracker XFire nach einer neuen Alternative suche, habe Ich mir vor kurzen mal raptr angeschaut.
> Bisher habe ich aber leider noch nicht rausgefunden wo die Spielstunden aufgelistet werden
> Das Programm wirkt recht überladen und dadurch unübersichtlich, aber ansonsten macht es was es soll und wird anscheinend immer wieder mit Updates versorgt.
> Als Tracker mit ein bissel "Social Media" kann man raptr wohl bezeichnen aber ob es es auf dauer taugt kann Ich noch nicht schreiben, da mir die Lust bisher fehlte.



Raptr kriegt man bei AMD nebenbei bemerkt bei Cataclyst Updates gratis hinzu unter dem Namen AMD Gaming Evolved. Ich benutze es schon seit etwa 3 Jahren und hat bisher seinen Dienst eher gut erfüllt. Kleinere  Probleme hat Raptr scheinbar mit einigen GOG Versionen von diversen Spielen und andere kennt er überhaupt noch nicht, etwa Wasteland 2, aber ansonsten klappt alles zufriedenstellend. Zudem kann man die Grafikeinstellungen dort feintunen wenn man möchte, wenn auch meist nur bei größeren Titel, bei Indies ist dies recht selten der Fall.


----------



## sT@lK3r-x (14. April 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Raptr kriegt man bei AMD nebenbei bemerkt bei Cataclyst Updates gratis hinzu unter dem Namen AMD Gaming Evolved. Ich benutze es schon seit etwa 3 Jahren und hat bisher seinen Dienst eher gut erfüllt. Kleinere  Probleme hat Raptr scheinbar mit einigen GOG Versionen von diversen Spielen und andere kennt er überhaupt noch nicht, etwa Wasteland 2, aber ansonsten klappt alles zufriedenstellend. Zudem kann man die Grafikeinstellungen dort feintunen wenn man möchte, wenn auch meist nur bei größeren Titel, bei Indies ist dies recht selten der Fall.



Wo du schon AMD erwähnst, das mit der Grafikoptimierung bei raptr sieht genauso aus wie bei Geforce Experience


----------

